# Cheap bicorn hat tutorial



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You are really impressing us with all the things you are making this year. Very clever stuff, me matey!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Also if you hit the edges with a little black spray paint it makes it look dirty


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Neat and very cool too.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Brilliant! without looking corny...(couldnt resist the joke!)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...and thank u


----------

